

The unexpected patents of Steve Jobs, from packaging to staircases. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/05/28/the-patents-of-steve-jobs/

======
wmeredith
I thought this article was worth reading for this tidbit: "If you’re not sure
if you’re a candidate to buy a Mac, here’s a simple test: If the notion of a
really well-designed AC adapter excites you, you’ll probably be very happy
with a Mac. And if it doesn’t, you won’t."

------
muerdeme
The post doesn't really make it clear, but most if not all of these figures
look to me like Jobs has been getting design patents (not utility).

